# New house, new roof



## homebuiler (Mar 13, 2005)

Just bought a second house in the country and the roof needs to be redone, i have no exp. with roofing but have been reading books on it.

The roof has 3 layers on it. Can I overlay my new roof or should I tear it all off?


----------



## Jackman (Mar 14, 2005)

my opinion is you should definitely tear it off and redo it.  you could go right over the top again, but depending on what you have up there (shingles, tar/gravel, rubber) and what kind of roof it is (flat, pitched, etc.).  if you keep going over it, you'll end up with so much more weight and more to remove when you do get a leak and have to patch it, that it'll start to get really bumpy.

if there's no leak however, don't worry about it yet - unless you're selling (inspector).


----------



## Rike (May 5, 2005)

If it's not leaking, why re-shingle? If it IS leaking, tear off the old stuff first. You'll get a cleaner seal and a lighter roof. Yes, it's a lot more work and a lot of mess. But do it right and you'll be glad you did.


----------

